# Problème de synchronisation avec les apps tierces



## rytal (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose d'une Apple Watch dont je suis globalement satisfait. J'ai téléchargé les applications Eurosport, l'equipe et venteprivées. Ces 3 applis ne se synchronisent pas.
Ce que je veux dire c'est que par exemple lors d'un match de football. Sur l'iphone, eurosport va indiqué 1-0, sur l'apple watch le score n'évoluera que le lendemain, idem pour l'equipe. Pour vente privée, tous les matins les offres changent (ou le soir très tard, bref). Hé bien, je remarque la même chose. Sur l'iphone, les infos sont actualisées alors que sur la montre elles sont actualisées que bien plus tard.

Un réglage est il nécessaire ?
ces applications ne sont elles pas optimisés ?

Avez vous rencontré ce problème?

Merci


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2016)

Vérifie peut-être les réglages de notification pour ces apps?


----------



## rytal (18 Février 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne pense pas. Il ne s'agit pas de notifications (elles fonctionnent très bien avec d'autres applications). Non, ici c'est bien la synchro qui ne se fait pas. J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé mais rien n'y fait.
Une autre piste peut être ?

merci.


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2016)

Effectivement, j'ai confondu. Je pensais que tu n'obtenais pas les mêmes notifications de part et d'autre. De plus ce sont des apps tierces. Pas d'autre idée pour le moment.


----------



## rytal (19 Février 2016)

c'est super frustrant. Je me demande si cela vient des applis ou de l'OS ?
Si quelqu'un a une idée ?

merci


----------



## fousfous (20 Février 2016)

Ça vient tout simplement des appli qui sont mal fini, faut pas chercher plus loin et tu ne peux rien y faire


----------



## Vanton (22 Février 2016)

Ça vient surtout de l'Apple Watch qui est mal finie ouais... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (22 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça vient surtout de l'Apple Watch qui est mal finie ouais... [emoji57]


Si c'est une appli ça ne vient pas de la Watch...
On n'y peut rien si les devs font de moins en moins bien leur boulot


----------



## Vanton (22 Février 2016)

On n'y peut pas grand chose non plus si Apple fait de même... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (22 Février 2016)

Bah les apps apple fonctionnent bien elles


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> On n'y peut pas grand chose non plus si Apple fait de même... [emoji57]



Faudrait pas se tromper de cible !
L'Applewatch est un ordinateur comme un autre. Avec son système d'exploitation. Ce sont donc les applications qui doivent respecter les règles de l'OS, et non l'inverse. Depuis quand les applications régissent-elles les systèmes d'exploitation ? Quand tu achètes un yaourt, il est fait sur mesure pour ton goût personnel ?

Comme l'a dit un intervenant, les apps ne font pas le travail de synchronisation soit parce qu'elles ne sont pas prévues pour cela, soit parce qu'elles ne respectent pas les règles de l'OS. Dit autrement, elles ont mal fichues.


----------



## Vanton (22 Février 2016)

Quelque chose me dit que c'est plus compliqué que ça. 

D'une part, non, les app Apple ne sont pas exemptes de défauts. Messages a souvent des ratés, la minuterie est d'une lenteur extrême à se lancer quand on passe par Siri, l'application Apple Store met trop longtemps à se lancer également et peine parfois à charger les données... 

Qui plus est on sait très bien qu'Apple s'octroie régulièrement des passe-droits en utilisant des API privées qu'elle refuse à des développeurs tiers. 

Et la montre en elle même a cumulé les bugs depuis son lancement. Ça va mieux depuis watchOS 2 mais c'était calamiteux au départ. 

Pour moi les limitations actuelles viennent moins des développeurs que des contraintes de communication imposées par Apple pour économiser la batterie. Pour rappel toutes les apps au lancement de la watch faisaient faire leurs calculs par l'iPhone avant d'afficher le résultat sur la montre... C'était d'une lenteur affligeante ! 

Vous ne trouvez pas étrange que de très nombreuses applications aient eu des problèmes ? Soit par je ne sais quel mauvais concours de circonstances tous les développeurs un tant soit peu compétents ont décidé de fuir la watch au lancement et de refiler le développement aux stagiaires, soit l'environnement de développement n'était pas sain et il en a résulté de multiples problèmes !


----------



## Macounette (24 Février 2016)

La question est: kess tu fous avec ton AW à part pour avoir un prétexte à cracher dessus à chaque occasion?


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

[emoji1] parfois j'en dis du bien ! 

Tu as lu l'article de Mickael aujourd'hui ? Je suis à 90% en adéquation avec ce qu'il dit. Les seuls points sur lesquels je ne suis pas d'accord c'est sur le délai pour avoir l'heure et la nécessité de tourner le poignet. Moi ces deux éléments ne me gênent pas plus que ça. Je n'aimerais pas avoir un écran allumé en permanence, ça attire trop le regard. J'aime que ma montre ne s'active que lorsque j'en ai besoin. Et globalement elle le fait bien. Y a quelques ratés mais ça reste globalement très efficace. 

Mais tout le reste de son article me semble parfaitement pertinent, j'aurais pu l'écrire. Les défauts d'interface, d'ergonomie, les app inutiles, le manque de fonctions essentielles, le fait qu'il puisse parfaitement s'en passer, etc. 

Et c'est quand il évoque la qualité perçue du produit qu'il donne la raison pour laquelle j'ai encore la mienne. Je prends un plaisir fou à la contempler. Beaucoup de gens la trouvent moche, mais moi je l'adore, dans sa simplicité teintée de raffinement. J'aime la porter, j'aime la voir. J'ai trois bracelets (enfin 2, j'ai un peu renié le Sport blanc depuis qu'il est devenu dégueulasse...), j'en change régulièrement et je la redécouvre constamment. C'est un objet d'une qualité infinie sur le plan physique. C'est vraiment dommage que le concept soit à ce point raté et que ce soit une telle galère à l'usage...


----------



## fousfous (25 Février 2016)

Le problème c'est que trop de gens voulaient remplacer leur iPhone avec la Watch... A partir de ce moment c'est forcément bancale et y en a pleins qui disent qu'elle est inutile... Alors qu'elle est largement plus utile, rien que les fonctions de base (minuteur, réveil, calendrier) sont au top


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Le problème c'est que trop de gens voulaient remplacer leur iPhone avec la Watch... A partir de ce moment c'est forcément bancale et y en a pleins qui disent qu'elle est inutile... Alors qu'elle est largement plus utile, rien que les fonctions de base (minuteur, réveil, calendrier) sont au top


C'est aussi mon avis. L'Apple Watch n'est pas (qu')une montre, c'est une extension de l'iPhone. Ou une autre facette de l'informatique.

C'est marrant, dernièrement je traîne beaucoup sur les forums de MacRumors (anglophone) et c'est intéressant de voir la différence de mentalités. Les anglophones en général se laissent beaucoup plus prendre au jeu, ils n'ont pas ce recul teinté de dédain des francophones... ils acceptent plus facilement l'Apple Watch pour ce qu'elle est, tout en étant parfaitement conscients de ses déficiences qu'ils espèrent corrigées avec le temps. Ils savent qu'elle est loin d'être parfaite mais ils calculent à long terme. C'est une attitude positive qui me plaît et qui est aussi la mienne.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Février 2016)

La réalité me semble d'une simplicité " biblique ". Et ce n'est pas propre à la montre AW. La réalité est le contresens d'utilisation. La tendance très marquée que l'on peut tirer des lectures des forums et des récriminations à l'encontre des matériels est que l'on veut toujours faire avec un matériel donné, incapable de répondre à un besoin, ce qu'un autre matériel est capable de faire. On veut faire avec la montre ce que l'iPhone fait. On veut faire avec l'iPhone ce que l"iPad fait. On veut faire avec l'iPad ce qu'un MBP fait. On veut faire avec un MBP ce qu'un iMac fait, et, tout au bout, on veut faire avec un iMac ce que seul un Mac Pro peut faire.
Le contresens d'utilisation est le résultat d'une inadéquation entre l'analyse des besoins et la réalité des besoins, qui conduit à l'achat d'un matériel inadapté. Soit par une insuffisance matérielle (matériel, puissance). soit par une insuffisance logicielle ( OS, applications).


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

C'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos des utilisateurs... 

Comme si Apple était incapable de commettre des erreurs ! 

Je ne pense pas que trop de gens "voulaient remplacer leur iPhone avec la watch", je pense qu'ils espéraient juste un produit utile, comme Apple en a toujours fait. Ils ont acheté avec la curiosité de savoir à quoi ça leur servirait. Et ils se sont bêtement retrouvés devant un produit qui ne leur sert à rien. 

Je vois passer des wagons d'annonces sur le bon coin de gens qui disent la vendre parce qu'ils n'en ont pas l'utilité. Ils ne se sont pas tous dit "chouette ça va remplacer mon iPhone" ! Non, ils ont juste fait confiance à Apple et acheté le dernier gadget à la mode en pensant qu'il aurait une utilité. Mais le problème c'est que même Apple n'a pas une vision claire de ce à quoi elle est censée servir. Alors comment ensuite expliquer aux clients à quoi ça sert ?

Pour moi c'est un produit développé à la va vite pour suivre le mouvement, sans vision. Et c'est ce qui lui nuit. Y a pas eu d'interrogations autour du concept. L'aspect montre a été incroyablement réfléchi, en tenant compte de l'histoire, de ce qu'est le temps, de ce qu'est un bijou... Et ce point est très réussi. Mais le concept même de Smart Watch n'a pas été réévalué : c'est strictement le même que chez les concurrents. C'est tout le problème. On attendait d'Apple qu'elle trouve la solution, et elle ne l'a pas fait. Ce n'est pas la façon de faire historique d'Apple. 

Fousfous parle du minuteur, pour moi qui avais l'habitude de l'utiliser sur mon téléphone, c'est sans commune mesure ! Sur la montre c'est moins pratique... Soit on doit l'utiliser à deux mains pour le régler et c'est chiant, soit on doit utiliser Siri et c'est lent. C'est tellement plus confortable sur le téléphone que je lutte pour continuer à l'utiliser sur la montre... C'est aberrant d'en arriver là ! Tout est toujours plus fastidieux sur la montre, alors que ça devrait être l'inverse : dans quelques cas définis clairement par Apple, elle aurait dû proposer une meilleure expérience que l'iPhone. Mais ça aurait nécessité de cibler les usages, de définir clairement ce qu'il était possible de faire au poignet et comment le faire. 

Quant à calculer à long terme... C'est tout vu ! À moins de repenser intégralement le produit, les failles béantes dans le concept ne se résorberont pas, désolé... Au mieux ils réorienteront la communication autour du produit pour en cibler les quelques usages qui ont réellement du sens. Qui plus est, la lenteur du système ne changera pas. Il nous faudra prendre la V2 ou la V3, qui auront des processeurs plus vifs, des normes de communication plus rapides... Nos montres resteront coincées dans leur léthargie, qu'on le veuille ou non. Il n'y a pas de long terme pour elles.


----------



## jmaubert (25 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos des utilisateurs...
> 
> Comme si Apple était incapable de commettre des erreurs !
> 
> ...


Bonjour à Tous,
Heureux ( si, si ) possesseur d'une Apple Watch depuis une semaine, je ne la juge ni parfaite ( je ne l'espérais pas ) ni pénible, ni pire, ni mieux que beaucoup d'objets du même genre ( Iphone inclus ). Je l'ai acheté essentiellement pour le plaisir et je n'en attends pas de miracle mais, qu'elle fasse les quelques choses simples que je lui demande ( et elle y arrive ). Je pense qu'il faut laisser le temps au temps.Dans tous les domaines, rien ne s'est fait en une fois et les progrès et réussites sont toujours le résultat d'erreurs ou d'expériences malheureuses et ratées. L'Apple Watch ne fait pas exception et je suis sur que les récriminations et reproches de certains utilisateurs aideront à la faire progresser. En attendant, il faut l'apprécier pour ce qu'elle sait faire en acceptant ce qu'elle fait moins bien.C'est une question d'équilibre comme pour toutes choses.


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2016)

Vanton... tu te répètes. Et cette manie de vouloir tout le temps avoir le dernier mot... comprends donc qu'il existe des gens contents de leur AW, non pas parce que ce sont des imbéciles, mais justement parce qu'ils savent placer leurs attentes à un niveau réaliste et profiter de ce qu'ils ont sans se lamenter sur ce qu'ils n'ont pas. Ne dit-on pas que c'est la clé du bonheur? 
_
on diverge grave du sujet initial, là... _


----------



## jmaubert (25 Février 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Vanton... tu te répètes. Et cette manie de vouloir tout le temps avoir le dernier mot... comprends donc qu'il existe des gens contents de leur AW, non pas parce que ce sont des imbéciles, mais justement parce qu'ils savent placer leurs attentes à un niveau réaliste et profiter de ce qu'ils ont sans se lamenter sur ce qu'ils n'ont pas. Ne dit-on pas que c'est la clé du bonheur?
> _
> on diverge grave du sujet initial, là... _


La voix de la Sagesse, Macounette ! Pour en revenir au sujet, je ne trouve pas la synchronisation particulièrement lente...Elle n'est certes pas au millième de seconde ni tout à fait instantanée mais, on n'y passe pas la nuit non plus..Les apps d'infos, par exemple, telles FranceTv ou News Republics sont plutôt rapides sur ma montre...Et les autres font leur travail correctement...Peut-être parce que la montre est toute jeune


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos des utilisateurs...
> 
> Comme si Apple était incapable de commettre des erreurs !
> …



*C'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos des utilisateurs...*
Ce qui est facile, c'est la position systématique d'une critique absolument pas critique, mais une critique de dénigrement systématique. Mettre tout sur le dos des utilisateurs est justifié dans la plupart des cas. Car, à la fin, qui décide de succomber à la tentation et d'acheter.

*Comme si Apple était incapable de commettre des erreurs !*
Oh mais si ! Apple comment des erreurs. En série parfois ! Comme celle, que je considère comme capitale, de faire semblant d'apporter des nouveautés cosmétiques sans intérêt, sous la pression d'utilisateurs dont l'intérêt se résume à l'apparence, à la minceur, au poids, à l'esthétique, comme s'ils assistaient à des défilés de haute couture. J'espère qu'Apple ne commettra jamais l'erreur de dissocier matériel et logiciel, qui est encore aujourd'hui la première raison de l'originalité de ses produits.




Vanton a dit:


> Quant à calculer à long terme... C'est tout vu ! À moins de repenser intégralement le produit, les failles béantes dans le concept ne se résorberont pas, désolé... Au mieux ils réorienteront la communication autour du produit pour en cibler les quelques usages qui ont réellement du sens. Qui plus est, la lenteur du système ne changera pas. Il nous faudra prendre la V2 ou la V3, qui auront des processeurs plus vifs, des normes de communication plus rapides... Nos montres resteront coincées dans leur léthargie, qu'on le veuille ou non. Il n'y a pas de long terme pour elles.



Mais qui donc es-tu pour vouloir donner des leçons de conception de matériel, de stratégie, de communication à Apple ? Il en faut des compétences pour l'attaquer ! Tes aigreurs importent peu quand on comprend qu'Apple doit son succès à des tas de raisons, qu'elle occupe une place prépondérante en ce qui concerne l'influence, et une certaine forme de pouvoir. L'opposition d'Apple au FBI est quand même une sorte de monument, et rien ne dit que le DoJ sera vainqueur, ni que Tim Cook renoncera à la protection des données.


----------



## Vanton (25 Février 2016)

Je tiens quand même à signaler que je n'ai pas fait d'attaques personnelles, ou du moins il ne me semble pas. 

Macounette tu es bien sympa et j'aime échanger avec toi, mais réalise que ce qu'on lit entre tes lignes, c'est une critique directe de ma personnalité. Et c'est moche. 

Je ne parlerai même pas du commentaire iluro_64...

Je vous laisse entre vous, j'ai autre chose à faire que de courir après les insultes à peine dissimulées. 

Bonne continuation


----------



## fousfous (25 Février 2016)

Donc Vanton tu dis que les gens ont acheté la Watch juste par effet de mode et après ne savait pas à quoi ça leur servait? A partir du moment ou on achète un objet sans en avoir d'utilité c'est normal... Et c'est bien la faute des gens la

Bon et accessoirement la Watch est largement plus utile qu'une montre classique, même en utilisant que les cadrans de base! Tu es vraiment de très mauvaise fois à ce niveau...

Et utiliser une montre comme minuteur ou réveil c'est largement plus logique qu'un iPhone, avant même la Watch j'utilisait ma montre comme réveil (enfin pas à toute les heures comme je ne pouvais en mettre que 2) et le minuteur sur la montre pareil (qui d'ailleurs est largement plus facile à utiliser vu qu'on a juste à tourner le poignet pour voir le temps...)
Par simple curiosité, pourquoi utiliser ton iPhone ou ton Mac sachant que l'un peut faire le boulot de l'autre?

Maintenant si tes interventions c'est uniquement pour déverser ton aigreur ça ne sert plus à rien de venir la, c'est pas constructif du tout...
Tu as le droit de ne pas aimer la Watch mais c'est pas une raison pour le répéter sans cesse en racontant n'importe quoi...


----------



## Macounette (26 Février 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Macounette tu es bien sympa et j'aime échanger avec toi, mais réalise que ce qu'on lit entre tes lignes, c'est une critique directe de ma personnalité. Et c'est moche.


Au contraire... je pense que tu es plus près d'un Steve Jobs (_"be hungry... be foolish..." _- cf son célèbre discours de Stanford en 2005) que d'un utilisateur "satisfait"...
Ce sont des gens comme toi qui poussent les sociétés comme Apple à innover parce que justement, ils ne sont jamais contents. La critique est la clé de l'innovation.
Ce que j'essayais de dire, c'est qu'à chaque fois qu'on parle de l'AW de manière générale, tu t'acharnes à la démolir sans tenir compte des avis de ceux qui en sont satisfaits.

Désolée que tu l'aies mal pris, car critiquer ta personnalité n'était absolument pas le but de mon message. Moi aussi j'aime bien nos discussions, et j'accepte qu'on ne soit souvent pas du même avis


----------



## jmaubert (26 Février 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Au contraire... je pense que tu es plus près d'un Steve Jobs (_"be hungry... be foolish..." _- cf son célèbre discours de Stanford en 2005) que d'un utilisateur "satisfait"...
> Ce sont des gens comme toi qui poussent les sociétés comme Apple à innover parce que justement, ils ne sont jamais contents. La critique est la clé de l'innovation.
> Ce que j'essayais de dire, c'est qu'à chaque fois qu'on parle de l'AW de manière générale, tu t'acharnes à la démolir sans tenir compte des avis de ceux qui en sont satisfaits.
> 
> Désolée que tu l'aies mal pris, car critiquer ta personnalité n'était absolument pas le but de mon message. Moi aussi j'aime bien nos discussions, et j'accepte qu'on ne soit souvent pas du même avis


Tout à fait d'accord ! C'est dans ce sens là que je disais que les reproches des utilisateurs devaient servir! Et pour celà, Vanton est très doué et indispensable


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Mars 2016)

Vanton est très clivant. Il est critique vis à vis de l'AppleWatch, mais il la porte malgré tous ses défauts. Paradoxe quand tu nous tiens. 
Il y a pourtant des app excellentes sur l'AppleWatch (Fantastical, Omnifocus, Wunderlist, Sleep ++, Heart ++, Outlook ou Spark en tant que client mail. 
Je ne me vois pas porter une autre montre désormais, malgré les imperfections de cet "iPhone au poignet".


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Mars 2016)

Je travaille uniquement sur iPad Air 2. J'ai pourtant un MBP. 
Il y des choses que je ne peux pas faire avec l'iPad. 
Et? Alors???
Comme je n'ai pas besoin de ces trucs "super important pour travailler"ou comme je peux contourner les manques d'iOS, je m'en fiche. 
L'iPad est toujours avec moi. Le MBP est à la maison. Étant de nature très curieuse, j'aime à chercher et trouver des options satisfaisantes.


----------



## andr3 (20 Mars 2016)

Salut Bruno,

Je fais un HS ici ...

Utilises-tu la suite MS Office sur iPad au quotidien et quel est ta position à ce sujet par rapport à une utilisation sur MBP ?



Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Si je peux en rajouter, utilise la suite iWork, entre un iPad et Mac (et un iPhone) c'est juste le bonheur, et cerise sur le gâteau les collègues sous windows peuvent aussi modifier grâce à iCloud!


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Mars 2016)

Je réponds à tous les deux du coup
J'utilise Office 365, qui m'est payé par l'université où je travaille. J'utilisais Keynote précédemment. Mais certaines des polices de Keynotes ne sont pas reconnues par Office. C'est par paresse et aussi par praticité que j'utilise la suite office sur mon iPad. 
Cours sous PowerPoint. 
Thèse sous Word. J'avais là aussi tenté l'expérience LaTex, mais le travail de thèse m'occupe assez pour ne pas avoir envie de rajouter une couche de difficulté. Personne ne se sert de LaTex ici. 
Je ne travaille pas avec le MBP, même si j'ai la même suite Office dessus. 
Excellente fin de WE à tous les deux.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Mars 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Si je peux en rajouter, utilise la suite iWork, entre un iPad et Mac (et un iPhone) c'est juste le bonheur, et cerise sur le gâteau les collègues sous windows peuvent aussi modifier grâce à iCloud!


C'est tout à fait vrai, je devrais peut être m'y intéresser


----------



## Macounette (20 Mars 2016)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> J'avais là aussi tenté l'expérience LaTex, mais le travail de thèse m'occupe assez pour ne pas avoir envie de rajouter une couche de difficulté. Personne ne se sert de LaTex ici.


Ah, LaTeX... que de souvenirs  J'ai tapé mon mémoire là-dessus...  et celui de mon copain de l'époque ! Quelle horreur que ce machin !


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Mais c'est très bien le LaTex! A condition d'utiliser une app qui permet d'abord d'écrire comme on écrirai sur papier


----------



## andr3 (20 Mars 2016)

Merci Bruno [emoji4]


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Y a des gens qui écrivent des thèses sous Word? Pauvre d'eux... Quel calvaire! Latex c'est quand même beaucoup plus simple...

Et pour les nuls en code,
Je recommande LYX... ;-)


----------



## fousfous (20 Mars 2016)

Sinon avec Page ça permet de faire quelque chose de jolie, mon rapport de stage je vais le faire comme ça, comme tout les autres rapport de TP et de projet que j'ai pu faire,


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mars 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais c'est très bien le LaTex! A condition d'utiliser une app qui permet d'abord d'écrire comme on écrirai sur papier


TexPad est excellent sur iOS. Mais c'est avant que ça se gâte. Avec Word, ce sera après (cf mise en page). 
Mais je préfère me concentrer sur le contenu et non pas sur le contenant. Et je devrai trouver sans souci des Pros de Word ici. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de LaTex. Même si j'ai adoré l'exercice intellectuel de ce Language...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Y a des gens qui écrivent des thèses sous Word? Pauvre d'eux... Quel calvaire! Latex c'est quand même beaucoup plus simple...
> 
> Et pour les nuls en code,
> Je recommande LYX... ;-)


Je viens de regarder LYX. Me semble être trop orientée sciences dites dures. 
Ma thèse est en psychologie de l'éducation.
Mais, si tu as des conseils, je prends


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mars 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Ah, LaTeX... que de souvenirs  J'ai tapé mon mémoire là-dessus...  et celui de mon copain de l'époque ! Quelle horreur que ce machin !


Tu n'es plus avec lui à cause de LaTeX?


----------



## Macounette (21 Mars 2016)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Tu n'es plus avec lui à cause de LaTeX?


Quand même pas !  Remarque... ça aurait pu être une raison de divorce...


----------

